# Solved: BitDefender vs Competition 2010



## extons (Apr 16, 2009)

Which security suite for 2010 would you advise? I've heard very good reviews from Kaspersky, however haven't heard a single bad review of BitDefender and the 2010 Total Security is supposodly very, very good! Advice please!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, a few members have been experiencing a few negative issues with Kaspersky's 2009 version. Especially conflicts with other applications.

On the other hand, I haven't read anything bad against BitDefender yet.

Personaly, I'm sold to ESET's NOD32.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear extons,
What do you have installed on your computer? I *ditto*, *almost* what phantom said! If you go to any A-V site (and mind you, most review sites), they will highlight their product as the best! Kas 2010, says it's got the sandbox type technology now, Panda cloud A-V says they are better than the best, but don't tell you the product is still in the "beta" stage( Free). BitDefender is excellent, no doubt about it, but you must listen to what the USERS have to say! I use KIS2009, but still would recommend (as phantom said) ESET's Smart Suite! It's light on resources and Ferrari-fast!

The "trick" is type "critical reviews" on X-A-V in Google or bing.com(beta--i am coming to really like it though)and read them. That will give you a handle on things and the right perspective, before buying!
Now, look at this review by softpedia.com on the beta version of BD 2010 and one sentence put me off totally and i quote " The registry cleaner present in the suite---etc". I don't know , whether it's an option you can "un-select". Link : http://http://www.softpedia.com/reviews/windows/BitDefender-Total-Security-Review-111767.shtml

We are supposed to keep our hands off the "Registry" and the review says that many .dlls get deleted( after creating a backup) and that's a big *NO!* I/You don't want the hassles of dealing with a sec.suite which deletes .dlls and asks you to restore them back! That's why i said "almost" with phantom's view! He is adept at restoring the .dlls and i can't 'cause i am like a car mechanic asked to deal with trouble in a Rolls-Royce jet-engine!:down: Sometimes, that's how the cookie crumbles!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dear Perfume,

I hadn't read the actual review on BitDefender 2010. Are you sure that the registry cleaner option you are talking about relates to the type found in CCleaner, RegCure or others? Isn't it a simple case of cleaning malware from the registry, like most malware removal software?

Yup, just read the article, and I think you are right. I'm really disappointed with BitDefender for even offering such a dangerous option!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Phantom010 said:


> Dear Perfume,
> 
> I hadn't read the actual review on BitDefender 2010. Are you sure that the registry cleaner option you are talking about relates to the type found in CCleaner, RegCure or others? Isn't it a simple case of cleaning malware from the registry, like most malware removal software?
> 
> Yup, just read the article, and I think you are right. I'm really disappointed with BitDefender for even offering such a dangerous option!


Dear phantom,
Very true and very saddening that "registry cleaning" was included in the first place at all! That really punctures the balloon of BD! Hey, i have more tears to shed as i have the BD 2009 version (3 licenses) Box type,yet to be opened!:down:


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

I've been using Kaspersky for about 3 years. Didn't find any fault with problem with it till date.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear seo,
I too have KIS2009 and the license lasts till 3/15/2010.


----------



## extons (Apr 16, 2009)

perfume said:


> Dear extons,
> What do you have installed on your computer? I *ditto*, *almost* what phantom said! If you go to any A-V site (and mind you, most review sites), they will highlight their product as the best! Kas 2010, says it's got the sandbox type technology now, Panda cloud A-V says they are better than the best, but don't tell you the product is still in the "beta" stage( Free). BitDefender is excellent, no doubt about it, but you must listen to what the USERS have to say! I use KIS2009, but still would recommend (as phantom said) ESET's Smart Suite! It's light on resources and Ferrari-fast!
> 
> The "trick" is type "critical reviews" on X-A-V in Google or bing.com(beta--i am coming to really like it though)and read them. That will give you a handle on things and the right perspective, before buying!
> ...


Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 (keep changing though)
Malwarebytes
SUPER Anti-Spyware


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear extons,
Smart choice!---" Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 (keep changing though)
Malwarebytes
SUPER Anti-Spyware". Beware, the support and help guys in KIS are actually skunks transfigured into humans!:up:


----------



## extons (Apr 16, 2009)

It's so hard to choose one to stay with! BitDefender I'm sure is better!


----------

